# HELP!!! (Warning, sad)



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

For those if you that remember me, I was Widget's mommy. Sadly, Widget passed away last May. He became very ill and I had to let him go. 

I am finally at a place where I feel like I am ready for a new one. The problem is there are really not breeders around here. I found a listing in Craig's list and this is where I need your help.

TALK ME OUT OF IT!!! I know CL is a terrible place to find pets, and even as I talk to this person, bells are going off telling me to back off. But I miss having a Hedgie so much! Someone talk me off the ledge please!!!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I am going to say if that hedgehog needs your help, then you should go for it. If bells are going off maybe that is a sign that this hedgehog needs you. You have the opportunity to help a hedgie in need and it might be really rewarding for you. I don't think craigslist is the worse place to get an animal, in fact, I think pet stores can be worse than craigslist. 

With that being said, do what is right for you.


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

She says she's a hobby breeder and that she breeds get girls at most 2 times a year. I don't know if that's too much or not. Seems like it would be.


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh man she sent me pictures...oh she's cute!!! Why did she have to be cute?!?!?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Twice a year or every six months is standard. Hobby breeders aren't bad as long as they aren't backyard breeding. Check and see if she has pedigrees on her herd.


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

You've been a hedgie owner before. You know what is required to take good care of them and how things can go wrong. See if there is any kind of health guarantee against WHS or other diseases. You know the drill! Sounds like your ready for this little one and this little one would benefit from a good home!
Good luck to you!


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Nothing wrong with a hobby breeder who is careful about breeding. No warning bells there. For all craigslist can have some pretty awful stuff, there are also honest valid and caring people trying to conduct real business.


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

Well so much for getting talked off the ledge, lol! I'll sleep on it and maybe I'll have a new Hedgie tomorrow. I went ahead and took the cage apart for a cleaning (that needed to happen anyway.) I didn't want to look at it much after Widget died, it was too sad. 

Thanks all


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

We all love hedgehogs! What can we say? :grin:


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

Ugh, now my niece is running around the house screaming like a lunatic and I'm wondering if I really want to subject a baby to this. -_-


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't have kids but I do have huskies. If you know anything about huskies, they talk, a lot and they don't really stop when told. They are a stubborn breed. My girl husky will yip to let us know she's hungry (hours before dinner time of course). My hedgehogs have never had a problem with this as far as I know. They sleep through the day and are very active at night. 

My two little ones that I have had since babies adjusted faster than my adults. I'm sure she will be just fine. :grin:


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok, so this is what actually ended up happening: I told the lady I wanted the girl, even told her I was going shopping for supplies. But she ended up selling her to someone else before I left the store. -_-. She ended up saying she had some baby hedgies coming up that I could pick from.

So the other day I got a call from the pet shop I used to work at. One of the girls was looking for a home for a Hedgie who's been passed around. I really didn't want another male but I said I'd come look. Long story short, I'm on the couch with my new Hedgie, Shaymin .


----------



## Koko_Dino14 (Oct 7, 2014)

Picture soon


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

He's still a little camera shy


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

I want to cuddle him!! TOO CUTE! Congrats!


----------



## Koko_Dino14 (Oct 7, 2014)

He's a cutie


----------



## poppyblossom (Sep 21, 2012)

I love him! I can't help myself... I just can't resist a hedgehog.


----------



## Koko_Dino14 (Oct 7, 2014)

I think no one can. I had one and now I have 4 lol


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't think he knows what to think if his new family yet, lol. But he seems to be enjoying his new house.


----------



## amynichole318 (Nov 10, 2014)

I got my male hedgehog from craigslist and I have to say he is so friendly I couldn't believe it! The hedgehog I got from a pet store was not in the best of shape, I really don't think craigslist is bad to get one from, in my experience it's better than a pet store.


----------

